# General > Farming & Crofting >  WANTED: Cattle/Sheep Grazing/Mowing Land to Rent

## JoeH

Hello,

I'm currently looking for parcels of land to rent suitable for cattle grazing being able to mow it would be a bonus around Lybster. Would be willing to go further afield for mowing ground. All sizes considered.

Thanks,
Joe

----------

